# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  اعدادات نت للاسلكي

## saraadel

** 

*        كيف اعد كمبيوتري بالنت اللاسلكي*

----------


## علي إمامي

أخي 

أول شيء تدخل على قائمة  ابدأ ثم على الإتصال بـــ ثم إظهار كافة الإتصالات ثم تذهب إلى إتصال واير ليس

ثم عمل إتصال

أما إذا كان عندك لاب توب فتضغط على زر الواير ليس على طول يشتغل

أما إذا كان  لايشتغل بسبب عطل فاأدخل على قائمة الأتصالات وأعمل له إصلاح

وهناك أحيانا  يكون عطل ويطلع لك في جهاز الواير ليس ضوء أحمر إذا طلع ضوء أحمر فهناك مشكلة في الشبكة أو الكمبيوتر

وشكر

----------


## saraadel

اولا شكرا على اهتمامك وردك على مشكلتي        
قمت بتنفيذ الخطوات االمذكورة     من قبل فيعطي اشارة ان الشبكة اللاسلكية متصلة بشكل جيد وعند فتح صفحة النت تاتي االنت يعطي اشارة  اتصال  اف لين       هل يوجد حل 
                                                                                                                      شكرا

----------

